# failed ivf cycle- 6 week wait for follow up App!



## jadeyjade (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Girls 

I have just got my BFN today 
my clinic can't see me for follow up appointment for 6weeks yet
This seems a long time to wait
Is this normal ?


----------



## sydneygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

So sorry for your BFN hun, am sending you a massive hug. I had mine at the end of Oct and have my follow-up on Friday so have waited a little over 6 weeks for it. As this was my first cycle I don't know if this is normal or not but I have found the time has gone quicker than I thought it would. We were heartbroken to get a BFN, our treatment had been textbook and we naively believed we'd be one of the lucky first timers. I spent the first week either crying or ranting but as the weeks have passed I've come to accept it wasn't meant to be and am hopeful that next time it will. I honestly think that if i'd had my follow-up straight away i'd have been very negative about everything whereas now i've had a few weeks to come to terms with the outcome, enjoy myself with DH and our friends, research follow-up questions and prepare for next time. Give yourself time, it's not easy by any means. Take care of yourself and your DH, enjoy your relationships - and Xmas! I hope the app comes round before you know it! Syd xxx


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

Jadeyjade I'm so sorry for your bfn   I can't help with the follow up question as this was my first cycle too , but I just wanted to say how sorry I am for you x

Amanda x


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Jade, 

Sorry to hear about your negative cycle, its truly rubbish.

Have you had this cycle on the NHS? My clinic also told me 6 weeks for a follow up which seemed like a lifetime so we were able to pay and see the consultant privately within a week. Not sure if you can try this?
xx


----------



## jadeyjade (Jun 13, 2011)

*Syd*- Thank ever so much.. such a heart felt message. I am sorry for you too 
It is inspirational to read your post and i hope i manage to deal with this awful news in the way that you have. 
Our cycle was text book too and also thought we would be one of the lucky ones
This whole journey so far has been filled with Hope and it's still there for the next cycle 
Thanks again 
Enjoy your Christmas and relationships too 
xxxjadexxx

*Mrs Billy*
Thank You Hun... I am sooo sorry for you too. we had the same treatment dates and have been keeping an eye on you am Really sorry to see we are in the same position  xxx

*Lexi-* thanks you  and that is good to know! we are NHS this time with two Frosties funded in this cycle, so think we will wait. At least we have xmas and my 30th birthday is coming up in Jan too. hopefully it will come round quickly
xxx


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

Jadeyjade, stay strong x


----------

